# XB1 games can also be played during disc installation



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One games can also be played during disc installation*

Xbox One games can be played while you’re installing them from your disc, Microsoft has confirmed.

It follows news that Xbox One titles can be played while they’re being downloaded. Microsoft has now confirmed to IGN that the same is true for disc-based titles.

A rep told the site, “Whether you are downloading a game digitally or from a disc, the game will be downloaded in segments. Once the required data –a fraction of the entire game – is on the hard drive, you can start playing while the rest of the title finishes downloading in the background.”

Playing during downloads and installation seems to be a common theme for both Xbox One and PS4, it’ll surely help those of us who are more impatient. Like me.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is good news. I don't want to sit there and wait for the "loading" part to stay on the screen for 5 min.. As soon as the game is ready to play, the sooner the better!


----------

